# Poured Sugar: Giant Margarita Glass



## headaman (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm a home enthusiast and want to try to make a cake plate that looks similar to a giant margarita glass...sort of.

So, if I use poured sugar,...
I can create a base (just pour a circle of clear sugar in a lightly oiled cake ring (10-12") on a silpat.
Pour a 3"x7" hollow tube (HOW?)
Create another base (see step 1)
Create a rim (psuedo sides of the glass) (HOW?)
How deep/thick should the poured sugar be?
My thoughts for the "rim" I could use two cake rings (10" and 9" so the result would be a 1/2" thick ring) but I would want it to come up about 3" high...so is that feasible?

I've read where you can create a 3"x20"x1/2" rectangle of poured sugar using playdough (or culinary playdough) and when it's cooled somewhat, shape it into a circle and 'weld' the edges together.

How long do you let it cool...how do you know when you can shape it without breaking it, or without losing it to a landslide?
Yep, just want it clear...
If all else fails, I can use plastic platters and a couple of plastic bowls glued together, but I would still want the 3"x1/2" "rim" for the top of the cake pedestal.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!

If I can't get the whole thing out of sugar I would like to at least get the top piece in sugar.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

it seems that you are trying to make a regular cake stand. These are no problem. I would pour the stem in vinyl/latex tubing. The plates are easily poured. To get more of a clear look you might want to pour on soft pvc to eliminate the silpat marks. You can always creat a cone shape to actually make a margarita glass. We have done both.
pan


----------



## headaman (Sep 19, 2006)

The shape (cone) would look like a martini glass?
Soft PVC tubing, the kind from HomeDepot right?
Where do you get sheet soft PVC for the plates?

thanks,
~H


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The do have it at some home depots. Also Chef Rubber has it.
The PVC sheets, I'm getting in rolls from ebay. Very cheap!
Pan


----------



## cookiejar (Feb 13, 2006)

I understand that the pvc tubing at Lowell's is better than that found at Home Depot...I think because the wall is thinner. You can also pour it (but not pull it) and when it's cool enough to handle, roll it like you would if you were rolling dough into a rope. Cool it with the cold setting on a hair dryer, just make sure you keep rolling until it's cool to prevent it from flattening out.


----------

